# return to roots



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be visiting the Palio Faliro section outside of Athens and want to know if there is an expat "hang-out" in that area. Also, does anyone have any suggestions for a quick, 2 day trip to an island...leaving from Pireaus.


----------

